# Best Material For A Tortoise Table?



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

I Was thinking contiboard, but it doesnt have to look amazingly good like a vivarium would. MDF?

It's for a mate, and they would prefer it if it was as cheap as possible  Im making it, ive got the plans all done and everything but just not decided on the wood.

Any ideas?


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

Sapient PearWood


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Can you get this from BnQ?
And How Much, And what lengths?


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I think he's joking, fans of Terry Pratchett (not me!) will probably know what he's on about. And no you definitely won't find it in B&Q, well not a B&Q on this world anyway!

Yes you could use MDF, 12mm should do it, but it'll need to be well sealed with varnish because MDF really doesn't like moisture, it's also going to be quite heavy as MDF is pretty dense.

Plywood would be lighter, I used 12mm ply for my base and pine for the sides.


----------



## DaveM (Oct 18, 2006)

I know someone who took the doors off of a conti board wardrobe they picked up for a couple of quid from ikea, then they tiled the inside of it


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Graham said:


> I think he's joking, fans of Terry Pratchett (not me!) will probably know what he's on about. And no you definitely won't find it in B&Q, well not a B&Q on this world anyway!
> 
> Yes you could use MDF, 12mm should do it, but it'll need to be well sealed with varnish because MDF really doesn't like moisture, it's also going to be quite heavy as MDF is pretty dense.
> 
> Plywood would be lighter, I used 12mm ply for my base and pine for the sides.


Oh right, cant say i got the joke. an old mans joke maybe? im only 17.

yeah, i think ill use the plywood as the base to, light. can you get the pine wood from bnq?

dont think i want to use the mdf, considering im gunna have to carry it to his house


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Come to think of it, plywood for base, then contiboard for sides. Thats It 

Thanks Guys.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> ...cant say i got the joke. an old mans joke maybe?


Ha ha, good one!


----------



## Triangulum (Apr 30, 2006)

Graham said:


> Ha ha, good one!


haha. My thread, so i get the last laugh!

Haha. Only Jokin. Thanks for your help all.


----------

